# Barbie loves Stila smudgepots!!



## revoltofagirl (Aug 25, 2009)

stila cosmetics - what's new - Barbie Loves Stila Smudge Pot

these are gorgeous! I want all three! I wonder if I should wait and see if it comes out at sephora/or they have a sale?? I especially want the purple one. I planned on getting cobalt sometime but this one is shimmery <3 and black with pink shimmer is almost as good as black with silver shimmer (which is what I was hoping black cat would be).


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah I was tempted to buy it right then and there but I will wait it out a tiny bit and see if they don't sell all 3 together in a set for a good price or something. After Indian Summer I decided waiting is good lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2009)

I want the Purple Pumps one...But the other two look like Paintpot colors I already have...Very pretty


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2009)

Black with pink sounds so pretty!  I wish the upcoming Black Cat had silver shimmer, too - doesn't make any sense to have a smudgepot with different color shimmer than the shadow namesake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm seriously considering the purple one, too!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 26, 2009)

Gasp!That blue and purple are gorgeous!That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yeah I was tempted to buy it right then and there but I will wait it out a tiny bit and see if they don't sell all 3 together in a set for a good price or something. After Indian Summer I decided waiting is good lol_

 
Yeah, me too. I totally paid reg price for that damn e/s palette. But I still ordered one at Sephora  for $10 to use as a gift for one of my niece's.

I want that purple one and my daughter would die for that blue one. I hope it's not too long before Sephora gets it. I have a giftcard there.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 26, 2009)

ooh and I just noticed sephora has the kitten smudgepot already! (but not the black cat one, which is strange). I do hope they sell all three barbie loves stila smudgepots in a set (with a discount), that would make my day/week/month


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Yeah, me too. I totally paid reg price for that damn e/s palette. But I still ordered one at Sephora for $10 to use as a gift for one of my niece's.

I want that purple one and my daughter would die for that blue one. I hope it's not too long before Sephora gets it. I have a giftcard there._

 
Yeah I know i bought everything online when it hit, and totally paid full price for everything! Well I had a $50 credit in Stila rewards but still then there was the $10 palette and then they put everything in sets so I was like f*** this I'm waiting a bit lol 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revoltofagirl* 

 
_ooh and I just noticed sephora has the kitten smudgepot already! (but not the black cat one, which is strange). I do hope they sell all three barbie loves stila smudgepots in a set (with a discount), that would make my day/week/month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I know Team Wait for Sets! I'm sure Sephora will get it in time, probably give it a week or so.


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, they look gorgeous!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 26, 2009)

I so want Purple Pumps because my Shadestick Royal Hue is on it's last legs.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 27, 2009)

Picked up Little Black Dress and Black Cat today! Both are HOT!! Don't see myself using these as liners but more as shadows or bases. Both are shimmery gorgeousness. They were just putting them out at Ulta and my location only got 3 of each shade.


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Picked up Little Black Dress and Black Cat today! Both are HOT!! Don't see myself using these as liners but more as shadows or bases. Both are shimmery gorgeousness. They were just putting them out at Ulta and my location only got 3 of each shade._

 

ohhh I would love to see swatches!!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm also debating with myself about these.  On the one hand, they look AMAZING....but on the other, I feel like everytime I buy any Stila lately at full price, it goes on sale like 2 weeks later which drives me mad!  Also, I'm wondering how close they are going to be to the cobalt and purple smudge pots that I already own, it will depend on how well the new shimmers show up I suppose.  

I think my plan of action is to buy the new kitten and black cat ones, then maybe the fall palette and if I still want them and they are still available then I"ll get the three....who knows?  maybe they'll be on sale or part of a set by then.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 30, 2009)

^Yeah word to that, I'm holding out to see if it'll be in sets or not too


----------



## mrslovejoy (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 

 
_I'm also debating with myself about these. On the one hand, they look AMAZING....but on the other, I feel like everytime I buy any Stila lately at full price, it goes on sale like 2 weeks later which drives me mad! Also, I'm wondering how close they are going to be to the cobalt and purple smudge pots that I already own, it will depend on how well the new shimmers show up I suppose. 

I think my plan of action is to buy the new kitten and black cat ones, then maybe the fall palette and if I still want them and they are still available then I"ll get the three....who knows? maybe they'll be on sale or part of a set by then._

 

The kitten and black cat smudgepots will be sold as a set with the kitten lip gloss on hsn on sept 2nd..so hold off on buying those separately too! I think it's going to retail for $35 before shipping.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 30, 2009)

I want those things so bad, I love anything Barbie <3


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_The kitten and black cat smudgepots will be sold as a set with the kitten lip gloss on hsn on sept 2nd..so hold off on buying those separately too! I think it's going to retail for $35 before shipping._

 
I know!  I'm so excited to order them...impatiently waiting until the 2nd


----------



## vintagegold14 (Sep 10, 2009)

I looove purple pumps! I wish it was on beauty crunch!


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 11, 2009)

I am really excited about them and hopefully they'll show up somewhere where I can order and ship them to the Netherlands because at the moment none of the retailers are sending them here!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 11, 2009)

I swatched these at Sephora.  They were o...k... I can definitely save my money.  The All Doll'd Up palette, on the other hand, is fire.


----------



## Cinderella1980 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have Purple Pumps and Little Black Dress. Both are stunning, I think, and they apply like a dream.

I'm trying very hard not to pick up the blue one. It's sooooo pretty!

Also, on Sephora.com, they already have what I think is the Holiday set for Smudgepots. It includes :

- Black Cat (intense black with champagne shimmer)
- Kitten (the eye-conic universally flattering shimmering nude champagne)
- Violet (bright shimmering ultraviolet)
- Starry Night (deep shimmering navy)

I'm thinking about getting them as well. $32 isn't too bad (although, in Canada, it'll probably be $10 to $12 more!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone know how the purple and blue in the holiday set compare to Purple Pumps and Cobalt Clutch?


----------



## astronaut (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow Stila really impressed me with this collection. I'm so picking up Purple Pumps and Little Black Dress smudgepots the next time Ulta has their college tuesday discount. I'm sooooo looking forward to Little Black Dress, it's to die for!


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

I swatched Purple Pumps and Little Black Dress in Sephora yesterday. They kinda reminded me of the SB e/s when wet so I passed. They're very pretty though.

I bought the Barbie palette instead which I love!


----------



## legolinae (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm really excited about this collection ! The palette is so pretty and I love Stila smudgepots !!!
I really hope that Sephora will send this collection in France...


----------



## Cinderella1980 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Anyone know how the purple and blue in the holiday set compare to Purple Pumps and Cobalt Clutch?_

 
I would love to know as well. I'm trying my hardest not to buy Cobalt Clutch, and buy this set instead!

I just don't know how long I can stop myself.


----------



## sandrrra (Sep 29, 2009)

Colbalt clutch looks way more vibrant than the blue in this set, this one looks more navy?


----------



## astronaut (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone know how Purple Pumps compares to Violet from the Holiday collection? Pleaaassseeee


----------



## jenizzle (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought the black and purple ones. Might have to take a swatch when I get home cos it's pretty difficult to get a TRUE purple colour in anything! 

The shimmer in the black one is soooo pretty


----------



## eccentric (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought Cobalt Clutch. Purple Pumps has been sold out on the Sephora website for days now, I really wanted it and I keep checking back. :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2009)

The closest Sephora to me still has all 3. I keep avoiding the Stilia display each time I go in there. Cobalt Clutch and Purple Pumps are simply stunning but I must save some money for a quick holiday.


----------



## astronaut (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Wow Stila really impressed me with this collection. I'm so picking up Purple Pumps and Little Black Dress smudgepots the next time Ulta has their college tuesday discount. I'm sooooo looking forward to Little Black Dress, it's to die for!_

 
So Ulta doesn't do the college discount anymore! BOO! Anyway, I got little black dress and purple pumps. I tried out purple pumps and I'm a bit bummed. It's such an awesome colour but it's not very pigmented! I love Smudgepots and this was more like a cream shadow than an eyeliner. Takes several strokes for the colour to show :[ I'm actually wanting it to dry out a little bit so that it'll be thicker.


----------

